# Octosquid ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Saw this this afternoon in one of the news link :

http://www.clevelandleader.com/node/2301


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty interesting! Its kind of pretty for a octopus/squid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

thats pretty cool looking. i love deep sea life. they are so wierd looking.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm....weird...pretty cool looking though


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Interesting. There are so many undiscovered deep water species. I think I heard somewhere that we have explored the moon more times than they we have explored the deep sea....something like that.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very sad that it had to die though.


----------

